# easy 1 row scarf pattern



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

If anyone is looking for a quick easy scarf pattern this is great 
any number of stitches divided by 4 any needles, any yarn ,only one row pattern.....nice and lacy

I used 6mm needles and UK dk....started last night already its 20 inches and growing should finish it this weekend, length depends on how long you want it or when you run out of yarn

http://turvid.blogspot.com/2009/03/free-pattern-one-row-lace-scarf.html


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

mmmmmmm dont know where the picture went.......


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi Agnescr. I love this pattern and have made it several times over as a quick easy make for work colleagues. I put up a picture of the first one I made under the heading Scarf (getting ready for Christmas)
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-22729-1.html


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

thanks for the link its really nice


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Wish I had noticed.would have saved me doing a search....am doing it with James C Brett dk Twinkle which has a metallic thread through it


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Wish I had noticed.would have saved me doing a search....am doing it with James C Brett dk Twinkle which has a metallic thread through it


The thread you are using sounds pretty. I have mainly used King Cole variegated yarns. But I am at the moment using Debbie Bliss Amalfi. It's a cotton/viscose/linen/silk mix. And I am making it narrower as a decorative piece rather than functional as it is a gift for my niece who is going off to live in Australia.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

sounds nice


----------



## kay2155 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this one is sure looks pretty.


----------



## lady_dee (Jan 22, 2011)

nice
can you use worsted weight and if so

what size needle would you use

thanks so much
dorothy


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

lady_dee said:


> nice
> can you use worsted weight and if so
> 
> what size needle would you use
> ...


 any yarn any needles .............just makes it different size


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow - just what I was looking for.... THANK YOU


----------



## ATLflightattendant (Feb 11, 2011)

Very pretty...Thanks for posting the link and your photo below...I've got some yarn in mind that may work up beautifully for this. 
G


----------



## ATLflightattendant (Feb 11, 2011)

@ RebeccaMoe... I looked at your photo as well from your prior posting of this. Very nice too. It's great to see how the different yarns work up.
G



RebeccaMoe said:


> Hi Agnescr. I love this pattern and have made it several times over as a quick easy make for work colleagues. I put up a picture of the first one I made under the heading Scarf (getting ready for Christmas)
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-22729-1.html


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I shall try this one.


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

I used this pattern. It was fast and easy, but beautiful. I already have another planned.


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

agnescr said:


> If anyone is looking for a quick easy scarf pattern this is great
> any number of stitches divided by 4 any needles, any yarn ,only one row pattern.....nice and lacy
> 
> I used 6mm needles and UK dk....started last night already its 20 inches and growing should finish it this weekend, length depends on how long you want it or when you run out of yarn
> ...


I love the pattern and am almost finished a shawl I am making for my MIL, it looks great


----------



## lady_dee (Jan 22, 2011)

what type of yarn did you use

pattern looks oh so nice

was wondering how 4ply turns out

help - last min gifts to get ready

thanks ever so much
dorothy


----------



## lady_dee (Jan 22, 2011)

debbie


----------



## lady_dee (Jan 22, 2011)

debbie
what type of yarn did you use

wanting to try 4ply
thanks
dorothy


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

I might even be able to do this one

Barbara


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Very nice! Thank you for the link!


----------



## estroe (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Will try it after all of my other projects are finished :twisted: Esther


----------



## hare (Jun 27, 2011)

BSG said:


> I might even be able to do this one
> 
> Barbara


#You will Barbara, it is very easy.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the link and I see that she has a few more quick scarf patterns on her blog.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

yona said:


> Thanks for the link and I see that she has a few more quick scarf patterns on her blog.


Have had a look at them....might be ideas for next Christmas lol


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

This really does look quick and easy. Very pretty, too! Thanks.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

lady_dee said:


> what type of yarn did you use
> 
> pattern looks oh so nice
> 
> ...


any yarn but bigger pins than you would usually use


----------



## procrastin8or (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks. I'll start this one to take on a trip!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the link, pretty and looks quick :-D


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

This is a wonderful and easy scarf. I saw it on this site and have made 4 so far as Christmas gifts. I usually do one in 3-4 nights while watching (listening to) TV. I love them, especially the fact that they are not too wide and are completely reversible. I have been using Caron's Simply Soft yarn, but would like to try something else to see the effect.

Thanks for giving us the link again.

Happy knitting.
Shirley


----------



## lady_dee (Jan 22, 2011)

ok
your saying larger needles????

also had a brain freeze - YO means take stitch from one
needle and pass over the stitch i knitted???????''

cant believe forgot this - HELP
thanks
dorothy


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

lady_dee said:


> ok
> your saying larger needles????
> 
> also had a brain freeze - YO means take stitch from one
> ...


size 10 US ...6mm needles
US worsted weight UK dk 
k 4
YO (yarn as if to purl next stitch ,but knit stitch.....makes stitch,) k2tog which gets rid of extra stitch ........stitch are constant multipals of 4,k2


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

This would be pretty with tendril frings. Directions here:

http://www.youtube.com/user/catbordhi#p/u/4/qqD6U8SEEbE

Robin in MA


----------

